# Halibut kills deep fryer



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I need a new deep fryer. Do you guys know of any good ones? Ideally I could throw in 5 good sized pieces of fish. The one that just crapped out could do about 2.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't have a deep fryer to recommend but ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo how I love lightly battered deep fried halibut and chips.

Now I will be craving it until I get to a good fish n chips shop. Bastard!

BTW, do you like it with tartar sauce or just vinegar/lemon and salt? I'm fine either way in case you ever have the occasion to invite me for dinner (or lunch or breakfast or midnight snack or whenever). :smile-new: Hell, I'll eat it as is.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bluzfish said:


> I don't have a deep fryer to recommend but ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo how I love lightly battered deep fried halibut and chips.
> 
> Now I will be craving it until I get to a good fish n chips shop. Bastard!
> 
> BTW, do you like it with tartar sauce or just vinegar/lemon and salt? I'm fine either way in case you ever have the occasion to invite me for dinner (or lunch or breakfast or midnight snack or whenever). :smile-new: Hell, I'll eat it as is.


haha. Shame your not closer - no problems sharing this battery goodness.

My wife was craving it, and came home with a slab. She's from liverpool and needs it done proper (the places around here really skimp on the fish).

I love mine with a squirt of fresh lemon and salt.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> I don't have a deep fryer to recommend but ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo how I love lightly battered deep fried halibut and chips.
> 
> Now I will be craving it until I get to a good fish n chips shop. Bastard!
> 
> BTW, do you like it with tartar sauce or just vinegar/lemon and salt? I'm fine either way in case you ever have the occasion to invite me for dinner (or lunch or breakfast or midnight snack or whenever). :smile-new: Hell, I'll eat it as is.


Brit's on Argyl road and about 77 street. There is nothing better in Edmonton (I love fish & chips too)


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Lincoln said:


> Brit's on Argyl road and about 77 street. There is nothing better in Edmonton (I love fish & chips too)


I've heard great things about that place but have never been. It's about time I try it. thanks.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

When in Winnipeg try Ducky's on Notre Dame...all my ex pat friends go there and I have to admit it was the best I ever had.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> I've heard great things about that place but have never been. It's about time I try it. thanks.


It's not cheap but it's so good. 

We have a killer fish & chip place in Fort Sask too. #2 on my top 10 list. "Atlantic Kitchen" just north of 99 Ave on 102 St.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I've been looking for one lately too. Avantco looks like they have a good one. Cooks up to 2 lbs.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

You sneaky bugger posting pictures of deep fried Halibut at 3:00 PM, big juicy hunks of Halibut in the late afternoon, down right disgusting. Now I'm going to be force to go out and get some and it's 10:00 PM here. Totally unforgivable huff, huff snort.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I've got about 1.5 kg of fresh Ahi tuna in my fridge right now...had a very nice parrotfish sandwich for lunch... you guys go ahead and hog the halibut LOL


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Sneaky said:


> I've been looking for one lately too. Avantco looks like they have a good one. Cooks up to 2 lbs.



This one looks amazing. I had no idea you could get ones this size. My fear is that it's an updated version of the cornballer. I'm gonna check out some review before I pull the trigger.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2500W-6-Lit...nk-Basket-Commercial-Restaurant-/370988717561


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Just picked up the Advantco for $89 plus free shipping to my parents in Ohio. Conversion rate took it to $102 though (ouch).


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

So adcandour, you're married to a scouser. That makes two of us


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I've never owned a deep fryer,love me some english style fish n' chips though !

I usually just do my fresh caught filets in a pan with a little butter .
I like baking salmon with a little olive oil and some pepper,or grilling on a plank .

Wifey's not a big fish eater,so I don't eat it as much as I would like to .


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

BIGDC said:


> So adcandour, you're married to a scouser. That makes two of us


Ah, so you know of this special breed: who else can BE , SPEAK , and EAT what they are.


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

adcandour said:


> Ah, so you know of this special breed: who else can BE , SPEAK , and EAT what they are.


I not only know of this special breed, I am one (Birkenhead actually so your missus will probably call me a wool!!)


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

BIGDC said:


> I not only know of this special breed, I am one (Birkenhead actually so your missus will probably call me a wool!!)


My father-in-law's from Birkenhead _and _plays guitar. Is that you, George? haha.


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

No, it's Paul. If me and your FIL could find a couple of guys named John and Richard we may be able to get a band together


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

[video=youtube;c9EBhaULToU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9EBhaULToU[/video]


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

bluzfish said:


> I've heard great things about that place but have never been. It's about time I try it. thanks.


brits used to be really good. not that great anymore.

really hard to find good fish N chips here now.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

blam said:


> brits used to be really good. not that great anymore.
> 
> really hard to find good fish N chips here now.


you just OD'd on Brits, that's all 

Come out to the Fort sometime, Atlantic Kitchen, nothing fancy just good cookin. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

blam said:


> brits used to be really good. not that great anymore.
> 
> really hard to find good fish N chips here now.


I don't know the restaurant biz from rocket science but it seems to me that if a restaurant needs to improve their bottom line, a better solution is not to reduce the quality of their product, but to increase prices. I will pay extra for quality food and service but I won't pay anything for inferior food and service (especially when it used to be good).

Like with adcandour, I guess the most reliable dining experience is with food you cook yourself. Unless you're me. I'm a good prep assistant and I do dishes but I can only cook a handful of meals fit for human consumption.

Still craving some nice fish n chips though.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bluzfish said:


> I don't know the restaurant biz from rocket science but it seems to me that if a restaurant needs to improve their bottom line, a better solution is not to reduce the quality of their product, but to increase prices. I will pay extra for quality food and service but I won't pay anything for inferior food and service (especially when it used to be good).
> 
> Like with adcandour, I guess the most reliable dining experience is with food you cook yourself. Unless you're me. I'm a good prep assistant and I do dishes but I can only cook a handful of meals fit for human consumption.
> 
> Still craving some nice fish n chips though.


Bluzfish,

If you have a deep fryer, a monkey could make exceptional fish. It simply depends on the freshness of the fish.


Quick and dirty:

1 cup flour
1/4 baking powder
1/4ts salt
1 cup 1% milk

wisk it up adding the milk a bit at a time.
dip the fish
fry it up on the fish setting of your deep fryer.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks adcandour but in my bachelor kitchen I have no room to store a deep fryer let alone counter space to use one. That recipe looks nice, quick and simple though. I guess I have to find a girlfriend with a bigger kitchen. Or just a girlfriend. :smile-new:


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Lincoln said:


> you just OD'd on Brits, that's all
> 
> Come out to the Fort sometime, Atlantic Kitchen, nothing fancy just good cookin. You won't be disappointed.


I just find its too greasy now and overly soggy. Used to be crispy and not dripping in oil. 

I might have to swing out to the fort and give that a try


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bluzfish said:


> Thanks adcandour but in my bachelor kitchen I have no room to store a deep fryer let alone counter space to use one. That recipe looks nice, quick and simple though. I guess I have to find a girlfriend with a bigger kitchen. Or just a girlfriend. :smile-new:


Actually, I left out the best tip - deep fry in the garage. Otherwise, you'll smell like shit for days.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

adcandour said:


> Actually, I left out the best tip - deep fry in the garage. Otherwise, you'll smell like shit for days.


And this would be different for me in what way?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Hahaha. In the summer I usually deep fry on the deck.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

blam said:


> I just find its too greasy now and overly soggy. Used to be crispy and not dripping in oil.
> 
> I might have to swing out to the fort and give that a try


True. Brit's is getting a little soggy. Come out to Atlantic Kitchen, just not on a sunday - they're closed sundays.


----------

